# Kauf vor Ort



## tiefschlaf (9. Februar 2011)

Hallo liebe Radons 

Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, ob die Jungs und Mädels von Mädels von Radon noch mit sich verhandeln lassen, wenn man ein bzw. zwie Bike vor Ort kaufen möchte?

Besten Dank!


----------



## FFreak (9. Februar 2011)

tiefschlaf schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Radons
> 
> Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, ob die Jungs und Mädels von Mädels von Radon noch mit sich verhandeln lassen, wenn man ein bzw. zwie Bike vor Ort kaufen möchte?
> 
> Besten Dank!



Beim Preis der Räder meist nicht, aber bei Bekleidung und Zubehör, welches mit den Rädern zusammen gekauft wird. Bei meinem Slide 8.0 gabs ne gute Dämpferpumpe mit dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donprogrammo (9. Februar 2011)

Hab noch keinen gesehen der beim Rad anchlass bekommen hat, wenns nicht ein Fehler hatte, aber beim Zubehör bekomsmt du eigentlich immer was dazu


----------



## othom (9. Februar 2011)

Fragen kostet nichts

Auf Komponenten gibt es meistens noch was 
Änderungen am Neubike kommen auch billiger, meistens braucht man sowieso noch irgendwas


----------



## tiefschlaf (13. Februar 2011)

danke bis dahin für eure antworten!
wisst ihr denn vllt auch, ob im shop in bonn auch diverse bikes vorrätig sind, so dass mann probesitzen kann und den esel bei gefallen direkt in den kofferraum verfrachten kann?


----------



## othom (13. Februar 2011)

tiefschlaf schrieb:


> danke bis dahin für eure antworten!
> wisst ihr denn vllt auch, ob im shop in bonn auch diverse bikes vorrätig sind, so dass mann probesitzen kann und den esel bei gefallen direkt in den kofferraum verfrachten kann?



Sind einige an Bikes da, ob aber genau das da ist was du möchtest, klärt eventuell ein Anruf bei denen


----------



## donprogrammo (14. Februar 2011)

Da im moment ultimativer Außverkauf ist, solltest du wirklich vorher anrufen, wenn du eine weitere Anfahrt hast


----------



## tiefschlaf (14. Februar 2011)

eine frage hätte ich noch ;-)
wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann fahre ich nicht zu radon direkt, sondern zum h&s shop, wo es außer radon auch noch cube etc. ausgestellt wird?! seh ich das richtig?
danke


----------



## donprogrammo (14. Februar 2011)

Ja, der H&S Bikediscount führt auch andere Marken, was MTB's angeht viel Cube
Radon ist nur ein Markenname, und nicht der Firmenname.


----------



## tiefschlaf (14. Februar 2011)

ok danke.... jetzt schließt sich der kreis


----------

